# Help! We are in fort william and it's dead



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Folks at Lochy touring site just out of FEW everywhere is dead. Need to be at Tayuilt Sunday night to fish Loch Etive Monday. Need something a bit more lively and like a drink and good food. In the area until about 17th
can anyone recommend places to go.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hang around until Hogmanay - bound to liven up a bit then!!!!


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

The Lochy bar
Kilmallie road
Caol
Tell GC that Proff [ off ukgsers ] recommended you  
If he calls me a Tosser it's OK as it's a compliment to a BMW GS rider

He has some very very good Scotch whiskys there


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats the attraction of Bonnie Scotland for you :lol: 

dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

POGJONES said:


> Hi Folks at Lochy touring site


The 3G broadband signal there is fantastic though - highest number of bars I've ever seen anywhere.


----------

